# Axle/brake Size



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

My 2002 28BHS is going to need new brakes this spring. I'm looking into replacing with a self adjusting brake assembly. I don't have easy access to the trailer at the moment. I'm assuming I have 3500# axles. I am wanting to order the Dexter 10" x 2 1/4" nev-r-adjust brakes. Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With the age of the trailer I would recommend replacing the entire brake/hub assembly. Very straight forward bolt on operation, wire up the brakes and your in business. I would not recommend using your old hubs with the new brakes. If you go this route then all you need to verify is the bolt pattern for your wheels. I am sure yours are 10". The next size up is 12" and those are for 6,000 or 7,000 lb axles and Keystone never over build things like that.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

That was my plan, was just making sure I was looking at the right parts.
I'm assuming this will be what I need?

My link

Thanks Again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ifd22 said:


> That was my plan, was just making sure I was looking at the right parts.
> I'm assuming this will be what I need?
> 
> My link
> ...


E-trailer has the drums at a cheaper price then eastern marine but they may match e-trailers price if you tell them about the difference.

Dexter 10x2.25 drum


----------

